# Does anyone know where Van gogh kennel is located?



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I know it is in MA, but not sure where exactly. 

Thanks


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Email Claudia and I'm sure she will let you know. She is also on FB if that helps.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks. Just got to talking with her.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

eddie1976E said:


> Thanks. Just got to talking with her.


Leominster?


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

I think she is in Gardner IIRC.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's in Earless Ma.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> it's in Earless Ma.


:rofl: Best response yet.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks. I'm all set.


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

I love Claudia's dogs... of course I am a bit biased - I have a female from her breeding


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> it's in Earless Ma.


You nut


----------



## Feedhunter (Jul 2, 2011)

I Know your all set but just to set the record straight, it's off of Willoughby Road in Winchendon, MA. Our first dog, an Australian Shepherd, was trained by Claudia and we are getting a sable female from her "I litter" in a few weeks. She's a great trainer and has a great eye and feel for a breeder.


----------

